
One US pilot asked for more training on the 737 Max - CaptainZapp
https://qz.com/1584233/boeing-737-max-what-happened-when-one-us-pilot-asked-for-more-training/
======
nutcracker46
That pilot won't disclose the airline, but the list of companies that based or
deadhead pilots into LAX trips on the B737-Max is pretty short. Forty-five
minutes from report time to push time narrows it down more.

That company has quite the "go, go, go fast, and find a way to get'er done"
attitude on minimal crew resources. Guess what? Now, everyone flying the Max
will get more in depth differences training.

As Gene Cernan could have said, "We'zz ups to lotsa CYA before the signoffs."

